# 16 year-old Chile kid kills his brother over PS3



## Vidboy10 (Apr 29, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> a 16-year-old boy in Chile has been charged with killing his elder brother in a fight over the use of a PlayStation, police have said. PlayStation, police have said. The boy was angered when his 18- year-old brother turned on the games console without his permission. He allegedly grabbed a knife from the kitchen and stabbed him in the chest. Police said the youth had told them that "things got out of control". He could face five years in prison under the charges filed. the charges filed. Homicide investigator Gilberto Opazo said the brothers had been abandoned by their mother and lived in care for 10 years before a Belgian woman took them in. She was visiting Belgium when the death occurred, he added.


Source

.....This kid needs to go outside and get some fucking fresh air....


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 29, 2010)

Only 5 years!?!?!!??!?!?


----------



## Raika (Apr 29, 2010)

Why the fuck does the older sibling need to ask for permission to use a console? I doubt it's the younger dude's console, since he most likely can't afford it by himself. What the fuck man, what the fuck.


----------



## azure0wind (Apr 29, 2010)

yea, why dont 10~30 years??!!


----------



## C175R (Apr 29, 2010)

only 5 years??? 
most importantly killing someone because he used your PS3!?!?!?
what is he gona do if someone makes a scratch to his Game disc or gets YLOD on his PS3?! lol


----------



## azure0wind (Apr 29, 2010)

well i think the kid deserve more than 5 years jailed. like 10 years jailed?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 29, 2010)

bad upbringing (or perhaps none at all)... the kid doesnt think right


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 29, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> bad upbringing (or perhaps none at all)... the kid doesnt think right


his from Chile so what can you expect. crazy wogs!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 29, 2010)

Video Link

its stuff like this that causes these problems


----------



## heartgold (Apr 29, 2010)

Seriously? A human being just lost its life for turning on fucking game console, that kid is fucked .-.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow. Just, wow. And the kid only gets 5 years for murder? My oldest bro (Who wasn't even 18 yet at the time) was only an accomplice to a robbery, and he got a 17 years in prison sentence for that. Punishment must not be as strict over there or something.


----------



## Juanmatron (Apr 29, 2010)

That´s idiot.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 29, 2010)

Anybody remember my news post about 2 people from china and one got stabbed in the head for cheating in cs? This story is even worse..


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 29, 2010)

I remember. Didn't the other guy live in the CS one?


----------



## Juanmatron (Apr 29, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Anybody remember my news post about 2 people from china and one got stabbed in the head for cheating in cs? This story is even worse..





Spoiler


----------



## Raika (Apr 29, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...
Ouch. It took a miracle for that dude to survive that.


----------



## soulfire (Apr 29, 2010)

it wasn't his time to die.


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 29, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> yea, why dont 10~30 years??!!



why not just give that brat a life sentence or heck a death penalty, so, great a 16 year old kill someone and gets only 5 years, so great, if i ever die and get reincarnated i am gona get reincarnated as a chile kid, that way i could go on a massacre and look at maybe 10 ~ 20 years in jail..


----------



## Blade4474 (Apr 29, 2010)

Saying he should get a death penalty is harsh.
thats just as bad as committing the crime itself


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 29, 2010)

Blade4474 said:
			
		

> Saying he should get a death penalty is harsh.


i disagree i reckon we should take a lesson from the past and bring back the old law if you kill your put to death by guillotine!


----------



## NDStemp (Apr 29, 2010)

I LOVE my games but this is just too far...I mean if it was my system, I could have just played for the whole day the next day. Lol.


----------



## injected11 (Apr 29, 2010)

More jail time wouldn't help him. The kid needs psychiatric help, and lots of it. He seems to have possession, impulse, and abandonment issues, and now he has to live with the memory of killing his only remaining family member over essentially nothing. Very screwed up.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 29, 2010)

I understand his feeling. He was abandon from mom and he was not gave love. Anyway, without a permission ? REALLY ?! Without a permission is SILLY. My parents always used my Atari 2600 long time ago without my permission and I dont care. I am not selfish. Obviously, he wants a permission and thats VERY VERY SELFISH!!!!! See whats happening ? STUPID DECISION! This law is LAWLESS!!


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 29, 2010)

Blade4474 said:
			
		

> Saying he should get a death penalty is harsh.
> thats just as bad as committing the crime itself



so, we just gonna let murder and serial killer get away with just jail time, i find that too soft for these bastards!!


----------



## westarrr (Apr 29, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Only 5 years!?!?!!??!?!?



yh its a kid

*Posts merged*

pure addict.. for real, man why you kinda do that..
i mean u might hate him, bu tnot that much..
rofl, thats what i mean!
Playstation... come on! buy a XBOX360!


----------



## playallday (Apr 29, 2010)

Messed up, he should get at least 25 years.


----------



## oxenh (Apr 29, 2010)

well this is the worst thing that happen here (in chile) in years..
And the laws here are a bit soft, but think a bit before say death penalty!!!
the kid obviously has mental sickness...

also because i live in chile am i a crazy wog too? ¬.¬


----------



## waffle1995 (Apr 29, 2010)

remind me when i was back in nam!


----------



## vergilite (Apr 29, 2010)

oxenh said:
			
		

> well this is the worst thing that happen here (in chile) in years..
> And the laws here are a bit soft, but think a bit before say death penalty!!!
> the kid obviously has mental sickness...
> 
> also because i live in chile am i a crazy wog too? ¬.¬



yes. yes you are...


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 29, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> azure0wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chile has abolished the death penalty; and rightfully so, as it's a completely useless and barbaric form of punishment.  Even considering the death penalty for a 16 year-old is disgusting.

I imagine the reason that he wasn't charged with something that could render a greater sentence was due to some mitigating factors (including, no doubt, some that weren't in that short article).  For one, it obviously wasn't premeditated.  Also, his age, and the fact he committed a crime of passion (for lack of a better term) over something as stupid as a game console.  That shows just what a far cry he is away from being an adult.  Like someone also said, we probably aren't getting the full story.  But even from what we do have, it sounds as if he may not be the healthiest individual mentality, being abandoned by his mother and living in state care (and that's never a picnic, even in the wealthiest country on Earth; which Chile is not) for a decade.  He obviously has severe anger issues.  At 16, it's still possible for him to get some help while he's in prison to deal with that.


----------



## Porobu (Apr 29, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> well i think the kid deserve more than 5 years jailed. like 99999999999 years jailed?


----------



## .Darky (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, this is messed up. :|

...Silly chilean kid.


----------



## connor_walsh (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow this kid needs to Chile out.


----------



## TheFireRed (Apr 29, 2010)

They may free him from jail after 1 or 2 years for good behaviour.

I'd punch him in the face.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 29, 2010)

Pwn'd!  Final Fantasy XIII is srs bsns.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Apr 29, 2010)

He's sixteeen years old. He should be able to understand that people DONOT stach older brothers in the chest over a PS3!!
And only five years? He would have gotten a death penalty over here.


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 29, 2010)

This kid needs life in a mental hospital not 5 years in jail.


----------



## clegion (Apr 29, 2010)

i wonder how would those anti-game group going to react


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 29, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> He's sixteeen years old. He should be able to understand that people DONOT stach older brothers in the chest over a PS3!!
> And only five years? He would have gotten a death penalty over here.



In Qatar?  I think not, unless what he did counts as Espionage or some other threat to national security.

Regardless, having the death penalty for _any_ crime is nothing to be proud of.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Apr 29, 2010)

Well that's an unfortunate event... This kid obviously spent too much time on his console. I do too, but I'm not that addicted to go and stab someone for going on my console. 

Also, like what clegion said. Now this is something else that these anti video game groups would use to say that kids shouldn't be aloud to play games... Great job kid.


----------



## MFDC12 (Apr 29, 2010)

really? the death penalty?

a) the kid obviously has something wrong with him
b) hes a minor
c) and most important of all, the death penalty is hypocritical as well as very barbaric

"oh, lets kill the person who killed someone!"
then lets kill the executioners. the death penalty is *very* harsh.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Apr 29, 2010)

They at least need to beat the shit out of him and break his legs or something.....maybe break his hands so badly that he'll never be able to play a video game again! Ohhhhhh or better yet chop off his hands! Yeah I know it's a little harsh and gruesome but he killed his brother!


----------



## seahorsepip (Apr 29, 2010)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> They at least need to beat the shit out of him and break his legs or something.....maybe break his hands so badly that he'll never be able to play a video game again! Ohhhhhh or better yet chop off his hands! Yeah I know it's a little harsh and gruesome but he killed his brother!


haha cut of his hands  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thats a little bit to much I think, but there countrys where you hand gets cut-off when you rob a shop!


----------



## .Darky (Apr 29, 2010)

Cut his hands off so he'll never play video games again.


----------



## Goli (Apr 29, 2010)

connor_walsh said:
			
		

> Wow this kid needs to Chile out.


LAME!

Anyways, according to the news these kids were very poor, and since their parents couldn't take care properly of them they were taken to a SENAME center, SENAME means Servicio Nacional del Menor (Underage's National Service), here they were re-allocated to a new household under care of a belgian citizen on Providencia, Providencia is a comuna (a comuna is a commune, and that's how cities are split into different sectors here) with upper-middle to high SES citizens, said citizen provided them with things they never had, like comfort and luxuries, so I guess it kind of makes it more comprehensible, it still is a crime, a very silly one, but I guess he might always have seen his brother as a threat to everything the belgian woman provided.

Also, why does the title, say "Chile kid" and not "chilean kid" like it should be?


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 29, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Wow.
> Probably not the full story, though...



Obviously.

All these "Omg someone killed for video games again! Ban it!" news posts try to blame it all on the video games. You don't go and stab someone just for turning on a console, there had to either be some seriously build up before this happened or the kid was mentally ill.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Apr 30, 2010)

Just because someone mentally ill, doesn't mean they should get special treatment when doing a crime. That's like saying if someone that was mentally ill and they go on a massacre, they would get less time than a guy who killed 1 person who has no disabilities.  Anyways people who kill other people are always a little crazy.


----------



## .Darky (Apr 30, 2010)

golio514 said:
			
		

> LAME!
> 
> Anyways, according to the news these kids were very poor, and since their parents couldn't take care properly of them they were taken to a SENAME center, SENAME means Servicio Nacional del Menor (Underage's National Service), here they were re-allocated to a new household under care of a belgian citizen on Providencia, Providencia is a comuna (a comuna is a commune, and that's how cities are split into different sectors here) with upper-middle to high SES citizens, said citizen provided them with things they never had, like comfort and luxuries, so I guess it kind of makes it more comprehensible, it still is a crime, a very silly one, but I guess he might always have seen his brother as a threat to everything the belgian woman provided.
> 
> Also, why does the title, say "Chile kid" and not "chilean kid" like it should be?


I see. It sure is better to know the full history of what really happened.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 30, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> Just because someone mentally ill, doesn't mean they should get special treatment when doing a crime. That's like saying if someone that was mentally ill and they go on a massacre, they would get less time than a guy who killed 1 person who has no disabilities.  Anyways people who kill other people are always a little crazy.



Well yes, but that's not what I was saying. I was saying that this shouldn't all be blamed on video games, as he was probably mentally ill or there was other quarrels that led to this final outburst.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Apr 30, 2010)

like OMGWTF?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






yeah, we dont know the full story but a killing is a killing


----------



## AznPride112 (Apr 30, 2010)

OMG , Dude this kid is fucking crazy , I touch my PS3 at home and my bro doesn't care. SINCE when does the 16 Year old get to say what the 18 year old , Brother does or doesn't do.


----------



## Gunmaster51 (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow this is disgusting.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 30, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> Cut his hands off so he'll never play video games again.


Project Natal says otherwise.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Apr 30, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> .Darky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well then I guess they'll have to make sure he's a quadriplegic so he won't be able to play games even through project natal....oh yeah and clip his vocal chords too!


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 30, 2010)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> Njrg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want those things done to someone, either be willing to do it yourself or STHU and stop advocating outright barbarism.  What you're saying is almost as sick as what he did.  You live in the United States, not Nazi Germany.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Apr 30, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> If you want those things done to someone, either do it yourself or stop advocating outright barbarism.  What you're saying is almost as sick as what he did.  You live in the United States, not Nazi Germany.



Hey, calm down! I'm having a little fun! yeah I live in the United States, what of it? He lives in Chile and killed someone for turning on a game console! So because I say he should suffer that makes it "almost as bad"? First off no, I didn't kill anyone nor did I attempt to! Secondly I can have whatever opinion I want! Last how is it barbarism? I'm not doing anything to anyone and I'm not telling anyone directly to do anything I'm saying they should do something! You're just a liberal whiner and there should be harsh punishments for killers. People like you are the reason murderer's and rapists get set free.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 30, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> Just because someone mentally ill, doesn't mean they should get special treatment when doing a crime. That's like saying if someone that was mentally ill and they go on a massacre, they would get less time than a guy who killed 1 person who has no disabilities.  Anyways people who kill other people are always a little crazy.


If a person cannot think for themselves, they should not be punished with such severity. Reform them in a mental hospital, if the crime was bad enough, and lock them up in there for a very long time if necessary. Should we then preemptively remove people with certain mental diseases just because they might be a threat to society? That's borderline eugenics.

This particular case could very well be a case in which the 16 year old was perfectly conscious of what he was doing and carried the murder out in cold blood or in a fit of rage. In that case, lock him up.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 30, 2010)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> So because I say he should suffer that makes it "almost as bad"? First off no, I didn't kill anyone nor did I attempt to! Secondly I can have whatever opinion I want! Last how is it barbarism? I'm not doing anything to anyone and I'm not telling anyone directly to do anything I'm saying they should do something! You're just a liberal whiner and there should be harsh punishments for killers. People like you are the reason murderer's and rapists get set free.
> 
> Capital Punishment... and even more, torturing someone _is_ barbaric.  And yes, for a society to institutionalize such practices is nearly as bad.  Even in war, torture is illegal (despite the fact I have no doubt it's sometimes done, unfortunately), so why is it you'd find it acceptable as a form of punishment in the legal system of a civilized society?
> 
> ...



And you're just another draconian-minded conservative with a ridiculous persecution complex, who likes dispensing uninformed, armchair justice.

I'm in favour of long prison sentences for people who commit serious crimes, but execution crosses a line; and most civilized countries have recognized that.  Take a look at the list of countries (aside from the US) that actually have the death penalty, and tell me how many of them you'd want to live in?  Those states which still have the death penalty are in poor company, in that regard.

Whether I'm "liberal" or not, by no means do I want murderers or rapists to get slaps on the wrist.  Harsh sentences for serious crimes, by all means.  But executions?  Or, even worse, legalized torture or mutilation?  No thanks.  I'll move to a dictatorship or a theocracy if I want those things.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 30, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> You live in the United States, not Nazi Germany.








Because no one in America has ever killed anyone else... That's something only those _bad foreign Germans_ do... 

Barbarian foreigners... garumph...


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 30, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you even talking about?  I said that because he advocated things like paralysing someone, cutting off their hands, or other forms of mutilation and torture as a form of punishment for criminals.  That isn't done in a civilized society, or condoned by any democratic nation I'm familiar with.  Pick whichever corrupt totalitarian regime suits your fancy; it needn't be Nazi Germany.

My point was, civilized societies today don't do these things.  There are good reasons why "an eye for an eye" is no longer acceptable.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 30, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My argument is this:

The opinion came from an American, yet you deflected his opinion onto a foreign other. 

Believing that an American is somehow _above _(more civilized or better than) those other (totalitarian / foreign) societies is not only the seed of imperialism -- it is, as you can see, quite delusional. The opinion came from an American -- don't project it onto an Other.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 30, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> My argument is this:
> 
> The opinion came from an American, yet you deflected his opinion onto a foreign other.
> 
> Believing that an American is somehow _above _(more civilized or better than) those other (totalitarian / foreign) societies is not only the seed of imperialism -- it is, as you can see, quite delusional. The opinion came from an American -- don't project it onto an Other.



Sorry, but your "argument" makes no sense.  There's no "foreign other" here (I don't even believe in the concept, personally... all humans are pretty much the same, to me).  Nazi Germany no longer exists; it's simply a historical example of a corrupt, totalitarian society that condonded and and insitutionalized horrific things.  I used it as an example, to put RchUncleSkeleton's comments into perspective.  The things he was advocating would be repugnant to most rational people within his own society, so I wanted to give him an example of a time and place in which what he suggested may have been acceptable.

As for the rest of your post, you're reading way too far into what I'm saying.  But do I believe that free societies are better than draconian, oppressive, and discriminatory regimes?  Damn right I do.  People are happier, more free, and have infinitely more opportunity today than at any point in human history.  If you believe otherwise, then you're the one who's delusional.  Do I believe that America is the "best"?  Not personally, no.  But it's one of many countries in the world today which is a good example.

I never mentioned anything about "foreign" societies in any way, though.  I simply mentioned a totalitarian regime which existed in the past, which also happened to be a different country.  Were there an example in America's past when the country was under the influence of an oppressive, totalitarian psychopath... I'd have gladly referenced _that_, instead.

It was never about "foreign" vs. [what, exactly?].  People are people, and it's perfectly valid to compare one society (of people) to another (made up of... more people?), based on various criteria.  There are several so-called "foreign" countries that I hold in higher esteem than my own, based on things like their social policies/etc.  I've got no idea where you picked up this "foreign other" idea, but it's an awful concept.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 30, 2010)

Okay that's fucking retarded. I'd kill that silly bitch if I had the chance


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 30, 2010)

More morons... If you're crazy enough to kill your own brother just because he played with your video games, you're insane and should definitely be put in jail for a long time. Seriously. I would get angry if my brother just started playing on my DSi or PSP all of a sudden (mainly because they have certain things not intended for the younger audience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I might give him a whack on the head, but I would definitely not kill him. I can't even imagine doing that...

Also, Belgium.


----------



## abel009 (Apr 30, 2010)

am glad he killed that Bit**, i understand him


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 30, 2010)

abel009 said:
			
		

> am glad he killed that Bit**, i understand him


What? Are you serious?


----------



## Theraima (Apr 30, 2010)

1. I dont think that's the full story of the case.
2. What the hell?
3. He should get more years for doing that OVER A FREAKIN CONSOLE.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 30, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yah, instead people get sent to prison because other people like money and have enough money to pay for said acquiring of money.

There's also the raping, killing, abuse, beating, and neglect that happens in prison.


----------



## geminisama (May 1, 2010)

"Things got out of control", yeah, you went to get a knife, and stabbed your brother in the chest cause you were having a temper tantrum. Kid should be hung, straight up. I could get longer for hitting a joint in some places.

Delta, you don't understand sarcasm.


----------



## Beats (May 1, 2010)

Over a console? What a newfag.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (May 1, 2010)

Sounds like my 16 year old little brother. Boy went ape shit on me for asking to play the FAMILY 360 for an hour. Literally went insane, held the 360 hostage, no joke. I thought his lungs were gonna pop out and squirt me with his evil psycho blood. I clocked him and he calmed down, but I slept with both eyes open for the rest of the month. Thankfully, I have my own ps3 and he has his own, should have seen him when I was using his... O_O


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 1, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Sounds like my 16 year old little brother. Boy went ape shit on me for asking to play the FAMILY 360 for an hour. Literally went insane, held the 360 hostage, no joke. I thought his lungs were gonna pop out and squirt me with his evil psycho blood. I clocked him and he calmed down, but I slept with both eyes open for the rest of the month. Thankfully, I have my own ps3 and he has his own, should have seen him when I was using his... O_O








 he got what was coming to him


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (May 1, 2010)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I couldn't agree more


----------



## Fabis94 (May 2, 2010)

That's just sad and pathetic.


----------

